# machen Urlaub



## AMNESIS

Hola, ¿cómo traduzco esta frase?


Die Deutschen machen sehr gern Urlaub in Deutschland. 

A los gusta mucho hacer vacaciones en Alemania. 

Gracias


----------



## knudder

Si, está bien traducida. Faltaría la palabra 'alemanes' ^^


----------



## Gatopeter

Algunas opciones:

Opción1) A los alemanes les gusta mucho hacer turismo interno.
Opción 2) Los alemanes gustan de hacer turismo en Alemania.
Opción 3) A los alemanes les gusta mucho hacer turismo en Alemania.


----------



## AMNESIS

Gracias a todos.

¿Entonces la expresion hacer vacaciones no sería valida?

Gracias


----------



## knudder

Yo que casi pongo la palabra vacacionar ^^"


----------



## cagima64

AMNESIS said:


> Gracias a todos.
> 
> ¿Entonces la expresion hacer vacaciones no sería valida?
> 
> Gracias


 

... hacer vacaciones 

me parece absolutamente bien


----------



## Misao

Yo pondría

A los alemanes les gusta pasar sus vacaciones en Alemania.

para mi es lo que suena más natural


----------



## Gatopeter

Bueno, hasta donde yo se, podría decirse "estar de vacaciones", "vacacionar", "salir de vacaciones", "ir de vacaciones", "encontrarse de vacaciones"... pero ¿"hacer vacaciones"? hasta no haberlo leído aquí y luego, nuevamente al buscarlo en Google, no lo había escuchado ni leído en mi vida. Claro, soy oriundo de latinoamérica (Perú) y no estoy seguro de si se usará de manera estándar en España. De todos modos, no me suena muy bien, lo que no quiere decir que sea incorrecto.

¿Algún español que opine al respecto y nos aclare más el asunto?


Pd.: "Pasar vacaciones" es completamente aplicable.


----------



## Misao

Yo tampoco había oído "hacer vacaciones", de hecho es un calco de "Urlaub machen".
La palabra vacaciones se puede combinar con varios verbos, como bien has dicho tú antes, Gatopeter.

- Ir(se) de vacaciones
       Ich habe auf Teneriffa Urlaub gemacht --> Nos fuimos de vacaciones a Tenerife
- Pasar las vacaciones (en algún sitio)
       Wir machen immer am Strand Urlaub --> Siempre pasamos las vacaciones en la playa
- Estar/encotrarse de vacaciones
       Wir sind im Urlaub --> estamos de vacaciones
- Tener vacaciones
       Wir haben einen Monat Urlaub --> Tenemos un mes de vacaciones 

Lo de "vacacionar" tampoco lo había oído, pero como yo soy de España a lo mejor es un término que sí utilizáis en Perú y no lo usamos aquí.

Y nos hemos olvidado que para "vacaciones" también existe el término "Ferien"

       Wir sind in den Ferien nach Teneriffa geflogen --> nos fuimos de vacaciones a Tenerife.


Gut! Ich hoffe, diese Beispiele hilfreich für alle sind.

Grüsse!
Misao


----------



## Gatopeter

Gracias Misao, me quitas un peso de encima (je,je).

Vacacionar es una forma que se hizo popular en Latinoamérica a raiz de ciertas traducciones de series o programas doblados al español. Como los doblajes se hacían en México (donde se usa esta expresión que es validada por las Academias de la Lengua, incluso también por la RAE). 

Vacacionar se usa poco en el Perú, pero aunque se escucha algo extraño se acepta como correcto. 

Es realmente maravillosa la riqueza de variantes del castellano.

Ferien vendría a ser "festivo" o como decimos más al sur, "feriado" y claro, se aprovecha para salir de vacaciones como se hace en Alemania cuando hay Schulferien.


----------

